# Caseking Lieferzeit?



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Ich habe am Freitag eine GTX 1070 bei Caseking bestellt und wollte mal fragen wie lange es ca dauert bis man eine Versandbestätigung erhält. Das Geld ist laut Paypal schon seit Freitag drauf. Aber bisher noch nix von wegen Versand. klar war Wochenende aber heute müsste doch was kommen oder ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaTTaS (16. Januar 2017)

Hey,
das lässt sic schwer sagen. Im normalfall sind die da immer recht fix, aber wir reden hier auch net von Amazon  
Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass der Aritkel nicht mehr vorrätig ist, dann könnte es och was dauern.
Logg dich doch mal ein und schau dir den Status an.


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich mal rein komme steht da Bestellung wird bearbeitet. 

Habe komischerweise Probleme mit dem einloggen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (16. Januar 2017)

Hi Grozz,

du kannst mir gern mal deine Bestellnummer nennen, damit ich deine Bestellung mal prüfen kann. Ich habe jedoch den Verdacht, dass du Freitag Nachmittag bestellt hast und die Bestellung heute bearbeitet wird.

Gruß,
Eddi

EDIT: Vermutung hat sich bestätigt. Bestellung am Freitag um 17:37 Uhr eingegangen (23 Minuten vor Feierabend). Geht heute mit dem Versanddienstleister auf den Transportweg, also am darauffolgenden Werktag.


----------



## Grozz (16. Januar 2017)

Okay dachte ich mir fast schon. Bin halt durch Amazon verwöhnt [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

